# شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...



## romyo (24 يوليو 2007)

انا النهارده اجيب لكم موضوع شبابى روش وهو

*شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك *


مثال : إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 15/8/1982 

اجمع الأرقام كالتالي : 5+1+8+2+8+9+1 = 34 …. 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 4+3 = 7 ……… إذا أنت شخصية رقم 7. 

ومثلا اذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 10/8/1982 

اجمع الارقام كلتالي:0+1+8+2+8+9+1=29 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع:9+2+=11 

اجمع الناتج مره ثانيه:1+1=2......اذا انت شخصية رقم 2 

ثم اقرأ تحليل شخصيتك من خلال رقمك 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


1‏ 

مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


2 

تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


3 

اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ودود ، تحب ، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

4 

جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

5 

ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


6 

شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


‏7 

غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكم تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

8 

صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

9 

معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي


منقول​


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

انا هو 
هههههههههههههههههه
مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك 
هههههههههههههه
بس انا صدقنى يا روميو يا حبيبى بفكر فى الناس 
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا باشا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

تسلم يا غالي موضوع ممتاز
خاااااااااااااااااالص 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

9 

معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي


ميرسي ميرسي
بس انتوا شايفنى كدة؟
امممممممممممممم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meri (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

5 

ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو دة


----------



## ارووجة (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



> صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا




انا اكتر الارقام حظا؟؟؟  مش باين...حظي وحش كتير هههههههههههههه

ميرسي عالموضوع اخي


----------



## googa2007 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

الحقيقة المكتوب قريب بنسبة
كبيرة من الواقع
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## nana25 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*

6 

شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية 

علشان تعرفوا امكانياتى ههههههههه

اخدنا بركة الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



lovebjw قال:


> انا هو
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا صدقنى يا روميو يا حبيبى بفكر فى الناس
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك يا باشا وتسلم ايدك



انا عارف طبعا يا حبيبى
بس سيبك انت .. شخصيتك جامده موووووووووووووووت
شكرا lovebjw لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



kamer14 قال:


> ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



شخصيه رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا kamer14 لمرورك ومشاركتك وشخصيتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



m.e.e قال:


> تسلم يا غالي موضوع ممتاز
> خاااااااااااااااااالص
> ربنا يباركك



بس مش تقولنا انت طلعت انهى شخصيه
عموما شكرا m.e.e لمرورك ومشاركتك 
وفى انتظار مشاركة جديده تقولنا شخصيتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



crazy_girl قال:


> 9
> 
> ميرسي ميرسي
> بس انتوا شايفنى كدة؟
> ...



نقدر نلخص شخصيتك فى كلمة واحده
مجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونة
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا crazy_girl لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



meri قال:


> 5
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الحلو دة



ميرسى يا قمر
وبجد شخصيتك رائعه
شكرا meri لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



ارووجة قال:


> انا اكتر الارقام حظا؟؟؟  مش باين...حظي وحش كتير هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي عالموضوع اخي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس
بس اكيد احنا حظنا اكتر لأننا اتعرفنا على شخصية مثلك
شكرا ارووجة لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



googa2007 قال:


> الحقيقة المكتوب قريب بنسبة
> كبيرة من الواقع
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة​



طب مش نعرف انتى انهو شخصيه
هههههههههههه
شكرا googa لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك...*



nana25 قال:


> 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يا باشا عارفين
ولسه فيه امكانيات تانيه هتظهر قدام
واحنا اللى اخدنا بركة
شكرا nana لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 أغسطس 2007)

*اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك ؟ ؟ ؟ 


إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 15/8/1982 


اجمع الأرقام كالتالي : 5+1+8+2+8+9+1 = 34 …. 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 4+3 = 7 ……… إذا أنت شخصية رقم 7. 

ومثلا اذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 10/8/1982 

اجمع الارقام كلتالي:0+1+8+2+8+9+1=29 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع:9+2+=11 

اجمع الناتج مره ثانيه:1+1=2......اذا انت شخصية رقم 2 

ثم اقرأ تحليل شخصيتك من خلال رقمك 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

1 

مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك


2 

تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


3 

اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ودود ، تحب ، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

4 

جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

5 

ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


6 

شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


‏7 

غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكن تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

8 

صادق عملي ، لديك دوافع كبيرة للحياة : الراحة المادية ، الأمان والاستقرار عوامل رئيسية لسعادتك لذا أنت على استعداد للعمل ليلا نهارا لتصل إلى مستوى الحياة الذي تصبو إليه . أنت منظم رائع وفعال تمتاز بالثقة بالنفس ولك مهارات إدارية عالية تجذبك إلى عالم الإدارة والأعمال وبالتالي تحصل على القوة والوجاهة المرتبطة بهذا المجال . أنت أكثر الأرقام حظا 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

9 

معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي.

اتمنى ان يكتب كل واحد نتيجته 

انا حصلت على الرقم 7
و دمتم سالمين

​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

*



			‏7 

غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكن تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف …
دى صح اوى
مرسيي ليك

​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكن تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر 

ميرسي بجد  كان نفسي اعرف  
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## christin (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

9

معطاء ولديك الكثير لتقدمه : متفائل ومفعم بالحماس ، مبدع وخلاق ، شخصيتك تجذب من حولك بدفء إحساسك . لديك شهية كبيرة للحياة وتود أن تجرب كل شئ فيها . أنت معلم بفطرتك وتحب أن تشارك الجميع بحكمتك وعلمك . مهما تعمل ، فأنت تفرض احترامك كمثل أعلى يمكن اتباعه تأكد أنك لا تعد أكثر مما تفي.


*صح معظم الكلام ده صح .ربنا يباركك*


----------



## farawala (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا حصلت عل رقم 6
وشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## RAshA_83 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

*واني حصلت على رقم 9
شووكرااااااااا على الموضوع​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك ؟ ؟ ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كتير من الصفات دى صح
تسلم ايدك
بس يا ترى اللى مجموع عيد ميلاه يعدى رقم تسعه يبقا ايه​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



بنت الفادى قال:


> كتير من الصفات دى صح
> تسلم ايدك
> بس يا ترى اللى مجموع عيد ميلاه يعدى رقم تسعه يبقا ايه​



لو عد رقم 9 
افرضي انو الرقم 12
ستجمعين الرقمين 1و 2
1+2=3
الرقم 3 هو رقم الشخصية​


----------



## *malk (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

*انا طلعت الرقم 5 *
*شكراااا جدااااااا على الموضوع*


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

لا انا اقصد انى مجموع الرقمين يعدى تسعه 
مثلا
8+2=10
هيكون ايه الصفات​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



بنت الفادى قال:


> لا انا اقصد انى مجموع الرقمين يعدى تسعه
> مثلا
> 8+2=10
> هيكون ايه الصفات​




ستجمعين ارقام العدد 10 ايضا
1+0=1
و بالتالي الصفات ستكون صفات الشخصية رقم 1​


----------



## kajo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

4+1+1+7+8+9+1 = 32

2+3=5


5 

ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 


موضوع جااااامد جدااااااااا


----------



## Marmor (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا رقم 10


----------



## kalabalaa (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

اهااااااا موضوع لذيذ فعلا انا 4.......
بس معلش اعزرونى يعنى طبعا انا مقدرة تعب الى عمل الموضوع بس هو مش هيبقى صح اوى لانة مش مبنى على شىء علمى يعنى دا هذار بس هو لذيذ بجد ميرسى اوى


----------



## noraa (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات ,,,,,,,,,,,, مرسى  جدا على  الصفات  دى  وعلى فكرة انا عيد ميلادى الهرالجاى  19/9


----------



## dede2000 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا جبت 10 ومش لايقة حاجة بعد 9 ياريت لو ليها تكملة تقولها ولا جت يعنى على رقم 10 بتاعى 
وميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يعوضك


----------



## MarMar2004 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده وانا طلعت رقم 5


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



Marmor قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا رقم 10



انتي شخصيتك الشخصية 1
لان 1+0=1​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



dede2000 قال:


> انا جبت 10 ومش لايقة حاجة بعد 9 ياريت لو ليها تكملة تقولها ولا جت يعنى على رقم 10 بتاعى
> وميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يعوضك



انتي كمان شخصيتك شخصية رقم 1​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

شكرا يا جماعة على مروركم السكر
و مبسوطة عشان الموضوع عجبكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



> 2
> 
> تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات



حلو اوي و فعلا كلام صح على فكرة و ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sosana (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع ده




> ‏7
> 
> غامض ، ذكي ، منطو على ذاتك : أنت مفتون بطريقة عمل الأشياء وتفكير الناس وكيف تحدث المواقف … تحب أن تعرف ماذا يحدث ومن ثم تحلله ، لذا تكون متخصصا في مجال معين ولست ملما بكثير من المعلومات لذا تجذبك المهن التي تتطلب ذكاء عالي . تميل إلى التحفظ وعدم الوضوح كما يمكن وصفك بالمثالية في كل شئ ، تهمك الجودة أكثر من الكمية ولكن تحاول أن تكون متسامحا أكثر



على فكرة كل الكلام طلع صح


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا 4
شكرا والرب يباركك


----------



## gigi angel (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا رقم 5
ذكاؤك خارق : أنت لماح ، سريع البديهة ولك القدرة على تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة بسرعة . فكرك السريع وذهنك دائم التفكير قد يجعل منك إنسان غير قادر على الراحة ، ولكنه يعود عليك بالمنفعة إذ يمكنك التكيف مع الظروف بسرعة والإبداع المتجدد . التنوع شئ مهم في حياتك . وتعيش حياتك في حركة دائمة ، تحب أن تخوض المخاطر وبما أنك شخص محظوظ فإنك تخرج منها بسلام 


الموضوع بجد جميل


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooot begad mawdoo3 gamiiil
w ta2reban sa7.. hehee
My num is 2
god bless u


----------



## فيوليت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا مواليدي 6/8/2007
:smil12:


----------



## فيوليت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## فيوليت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

أنا رقم شخصيتي 3
:smil12:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



فيوليت قال:


> انا مواليدي 6/8/2007
> :smil12:



يعني انت اكبرنا
:fun_lol:​


----------



## micheal_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

*انا حصلت على رقم 5 
وبجد كل الكلام اللى مكتوب صح بنسبة كبيرة 
وشكرا على الموضوع *​


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا طلعت رقم 7 
وفى حاجات كتيرة مظبوطة
:t32:


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

هي على اي اساس تحليل الشخصياتن دي مكتوبة!!!!!!!! وعلى كل حال هي صحيحة الى حد ما.....

انا طلعت رقم 888888888888888

شكرا يا V. Marie

:smil12:​


----------



## G E O R G E (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

على فكرة انا 9 وفعلأ كلأامك منطقى معى وسليم


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

انا طلعت 6 وفعلا متقارب الى حد كبير منى
ميرسى على الموضوع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## العجايبي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك ؟ ؟ ؟
> 
> 
> 5
> ...


_*
موضوع جميل موت*_


----------



## monlove (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك ؟ ؟ ؟ 


إذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 15/8/1982 


اجمع الأرقام كالتالي : 5+1+8+2+8+9+1 = 34 …. 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع : 4+3 = 7 ……… إذا أنت شخصية رقم 7. 

ومثلا اذا كان تاريخ ميلادك هو 10/8/1982 

اجمع الارقام كلتالي:0+1+8+2+8+9+1=29 

ثم اجمع ناتج الجمع:9+2+=11 

اجمع الناتج مره ثانيه:1+1=2......اذا انت شخصية رقم 2 

ثم اقرأ تحليل شخصيتك من خلال رقمك 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

1 

مستقل ومعتز بشخصيتك : أنت قائد بالفطرة ولك آرائك الخاصة ، تميل إلى المبادرة في كل شئ وتترك انطباع قوي لدى كل من تقابل . قوي الإرادة ولا تحب الطرق غير المباشرة ، تعشق المغامرات والتحديات ولا تهرب أبدا من أيه عقبة قد تواجهك . يفضل أن تكون في مركز قيادي في العمل لقدرتك على تشجيع من حولك . احذر من التكبر ، فكر في الآخرين قبل أن تفكر في نفسك


2 

تحب مساعدة الغير وتشعر معهم : أنت لا تبحث عن لفت الانتباه ، وتتفهم مشاعر من حولك لذا تبحث عن دور مساعد في الحياة . أنت طيب وتراعي حقوق الآخرين ، وتبحث عن التوازن والانسجام . لديك قدرة مميزة على تهدئة الناس وحل المشاكل مما يمكنك أن تكون مصلح اجتماعي أو سياسي ناجح . ولأنك إنسان متعاون ن يكون العمل ضمن فريق هو الأنسب لك ، نقطة ضعفك هي عدم قدرتك على اتخاذ القرارات 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


3 

اجتماعي متفتح ومقبل على الحياة : أنت روح الحفلات ، اجتماعي ودود ، تحب ، المرح عادة تكون محط أنظار من حولك . يظهر التنوع في كلا من حياتك المهنية والاجتماعية ، مبدع وذو خيال واسع لذا تنجذب تلقائيا نحو الآداب والفنون والإعلام . ولدت محظوظا لذا يتوافر لديك المال والحظ السعيد . بسبب طبيعتك المتفائلة ، قد يغلب تصرفاتك بعض الطيش 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

4 

جدي ومتوازن ، تأخذ الحياة على محمل الجد : إنسان صادق ، تتحمل المسئولية وواقعي ، لا تتعب أبدا من العمل الدؤوب ، تنتبه إلى تفاصيل الأمور . بينما تفتقد إلى الإبداع ولكنك تتمتع بحس منطقي قوي . منظم جدا ولك طرقك الفعالة في الحياة التي تجعل منك عنصر مفيد جدا في أي فريق عمل وتجلب لك النجاح والتكريم . قد تواجهك مشكلة عنادك ، فحين تصر على أمر ، لا شئ في الدنيا يثنيك عنه 
 انا دة بس انا مش مقتنع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mena2222 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

*انا طاعت رقم 7 

وكل الكلام صح 

وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل *


----------



## la Vierge Marie (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*



monlove قال:


> اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



كيف انا مش مقتنع
يعني انت مو مقتنع انك انسان صادق مثلا:t33:​


----------



## monnon (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

مرسسسسسسسسي خالص علي الموضوع الجميل خالص ده

                                                      و ربنا يباركك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة

بجد عجبنى​


----------



## caro/كارو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

ازااااااااااااااااااااااااىىىى عرفتى شخصيتى كدة بالضبط انا رقم واحد


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

شخص مسئول ومخلص .. أنت محل ثقة : نظرا لصفاتك الأصيلة ، تقدر على فرض احترامك على أصدقاؤك ، كما أنك الشخص المناسب لرعاية منزل الأسرة ، حيث تكون أسعد لحظات حياتك عندما تكون محاطا بجو أسري . لديك طاقات إبداعية كبيرة تؤثر في محيطك لتجعل منه مكانا مريح ومتناغم معك . تنجذب إلى العمل المهني وإلى الأعمال التي تنطوي على الرعاية 

انا دخلت الموضوع عن غير اقتناع .
بس  بعد ما قرأته  غيرت رأي واكتشفت اني ما دخلته على الفاضي 
موضوع كتير ناجح وحلو .​


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من تاريخ ميلادك*

حصلت على الرقم 9


----------

